# A Hamilton 4992B Us Navigation Watch From 1942



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I picked up this nice Hamilton 4992B at an auction some weeks ago. It was running, but missing the centre seconds sweep hand and the centre seconds wheel in the movement. I have a friend in the US - an Amish watchmaker - who specialises in Hamiltons, so I sent it to him for some TLC. I managed to buy the seconds sweep hand, and a good friend supplied the centre seconds wheel. Anyway, it came back today, all beautifully repaired, cleaned and serviced, and is running like a beauty. The seconds hack works perfectly - all I need now is a gimbal box to sit it in... :tongue2: (G.C.T. = Greenwich Civil Time).

The only downside was that Mahlon (the watchmaker), in his innocence, ticked the "Merchandise" box on the Customs declaration label - so I got hit for Â£48 VAT! Luckily I've got all the original documentation for the purchase and repair to be able to claim back the VAT. :taz:

Anyway, some pics:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

god thats nice !


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Isn't it just! I'm very pleased with it. I was initially slightly tempted to have the outer case engraved inscription deepened, and the back re-chromed - but I think, on the whole, it's much better to leave it just as it is. I've had some very brassed pocket watches regilded in the past (for example) to preserve the original casing, but this is not that sort of watch.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice, hamilton vintage movments are fantastic quality , you are right not to mess with the case engraving as it adds character and authenticity to the watch - re engrave it and it would look like a frankenwatch thats been cobbled together from parts and made up.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> god thats nice !


+1 lovely piece. Treasure it well.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Struth Will that is nice. As me old dad used to say, 'it's not what you know but who you know'. Well done your watch maker. Unfortunately I rarely get the chance to visit auctions, probably a good job! I can see where you are coming from reference the engraving however, was it you or Shinner that posted a picture of a watchcase recently with the deepest engraving I've seen? That was a work of art in its own.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Not me - probably Shiner. Actually, I rarely go to auctions in person. I log on to "The Saleroom" regularly and check on what online auctions are coming up. If there's something I fancy, I register to bid online and then do the business on my laptop. Most auction rooms will send you a Condition Report - but they're not always as full as eBay descriptions. You can pick up a bargain if you hit the right auction, but you have to factor in buyer's commission - anything from 15% to 20%, plus an extra 3% for using "The Saleroom", plus VAT on the actual commission - plus shipping charges, which are in the Â£10-Â£15 bracket. So I'm very picky in what I bid for.

I look for cheap lots where I can - usually with one thing worth keeping and the rest to be sold on using eBay. The Hamilton was an exception - I knew I wanted it as soon as I spotted it! Luckily, my Amish buddy is a great fettler of Hamiltons - and it's cheaper to spend $24 on postage, plus his modest fee, than to have the work done by a watchmaker in the UK. I was pipped at the post some time ago for a Waltham Vanguard with wind indicator. I wouldn't bid more than Â£200 and it went for just over that! Try getting one for that price now...

Where wristwatches are concerned, I know a retired engineer in Hamble, near Southampton, who's hobby for the past 40+ years has been fettling watches. So I can get a wristwatch cleaned and serviced for around Â£15. He's not quite as knowledgeable about mending US pocket watches, but if I can get a part, he can often fit it for me. Oh, and he makes really great cakes!


----------

